# 3 Non-Fault Accidents In 2 Months... Will I Be Deactivated?



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi so I have a very clean record. Never a speeding ticket or anything. Had one ticket for a broken headlight 2 years ago and an at fault accident 2 years ago... 
Just had a string of bad luck got hit on my way to the gas station 2 months ago (non fault), on vacation got backed into (non fault), and another Uber driver hit me in a parking lot (non fault) and haven't been able to work in 3 weeks.

Because of this I now have 4 total incidents in my record when Uber only allows 3 in the past 3 years. Even though I wasn't at fault it still shows in my MVR (Motor vehicle report) as an accident and checkr can't say whether or not it was fault or non fault. If Uber deactivates me (will they deactivate me?) for failed background check is there any action I can take to fight it? Same with Lyft I guess too.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NashHye said:


> Because of this I now have 4 total incidents in my record when Uber only allows 3 in the past 3 years. Even though I wasn't at fault it still shows in my MVR (Motor vehicle report) as an accident and checkr can't say whether or not it was fault or non fault. If Uber deactivates me (will they deactivate me?) for failed background check is there any action I can take to fight it?


Uber allows 3 accidents in 3 years? I had no idea!..... sounds rather lenient.
Anyway, if Checkr can't distinguish, then yes you will be deactivated. Does your MVR distinguish the difference? I'm sure that Uber/Lyft pulls these MVR reports, and you can pull it yourself and maybe take it to the hub.
No offence, but you sound like a shit-magnet, fault or no fault, and I wouldn't want to be in your vehicle awaiting your next stroke of bad luck.
I hope good luck finds you soon!


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber allows 3 accidents in 3 years? I had no idea!..... sounds rather lenient.
> Anyway, if Checkr can't distinguish, then yes you will be deactivated. Does your MVR distinguish the difference? I'm sure that Uber/Lyft pulls these MVR reports, and you can pull it yourself and maybe take it to the hub.
> No offence, but you sound like a shit-magnet, fault or no fault, and I wouldn't want to be in your vehicle awaiting your next stroke of bad luck.
> I hope good luck finds you soon!


It's the car which is unlucky I think ever since buying it I had issues with it. Bought it new and have taken it back to the dealer too many times to count. No longer driving it. The MVR shows accident. It doesn't show fault or no fault. Also bad luck usually happens in 3s lol I'm good now.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

NashHye said:


> Hi so I have a very clean record. Never a speeding ticket or anything. Had one ticket for a broken headlight 2 years ago and an at fault accident 2 years ago...
> Just had a string of bad luck got hit on my way to the gas station 2 months ago (non fault), on vacation got backed into (non fault), and another Uber driver hit me in a parking lot (non fault) and haven't been able to work in 3 weeks.
> 
> Because of this I now have 4 total incidents in my record when Uber only allows 3 in the past 3 years. Even though I wasn't at fault it still shows in my MVR (Motor vehicle report) as an accident and checkr can't say whether or not it was fault or non fault. If Uber deactivates me (will they deactivate me?) for failed background check is there any action I can take to fight it? Same with Lyft I guess too.


Yeah, don't have all eggs in one basket. If you use your car for an income, then have a backup plan in place, so you don't go days or weeks without an income. Keep your resume refreshed on some online job boards, and an emergency fund in a savings account for just in case.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

YES !


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes, you will be, just as soon as they run your next background check.

It doesn't matter if they're your fault or not. It's an insurance thing. If you can't get their insurance company to cover you, they can't let you drive. It's starting to happen with cabs and buses, too.

They Waitlisted me in February.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

NashHye said:


> Hi so I have a very clean record. Never a speeding ticket or anything. Had one ticket for a broken headlight 2 years ago and an at fault accident 2 years ago...
> Just had a string of bad luck got hit on my way to the gas station 2 months ago (non fault), on vacation got backed into (non fault), and another Uber driver hit me in a parking lot (non fault) and haven't been able to work in 3 weeks.
> 
> Because of this I now have 4 total incidents in my record when Uber only allows 3 in the past 3 years. Even though I wasn't at fault it still shows in my MVR (Motor vehicle report) as an accident and checkr can't say whether or not it was fault or non fault. If Uber deactivates me (will they deactivate me?) for failed background check is there any action I can take to fight it? Same with Lyft I guess too.


Please keep us posted as to what happens.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NashHye said:


> Just had a string of bad luck got hit on my way to the gas station 2 months ago (non fault), on vacation got backed into (non fault), and another Uber driver hit me in a parking lot (non fault).


Remind me not to stand around you in an electrical storm.


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Yes, you will be, just as soon as they run your next background check.
> 
> It doesn't matter if they're your fault or not. It's an insurance thing. If you can't get their insurance company to cover you, they can't let you drive. It's starting to happen with cabs and buses, too.
> 
> They Waitlisted me in February.


Well what happened after wait list?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

NashHye said:


> Well what happened after wait list?


I don't know yet. I'm waitlisted until the first of the 3 (assuming nothing else happens) ages out in Sept. of 2019.

And who knows what I'll be doing then?


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I don't know yet. I'm waitlisted until the first of the 3 (assuming nothing else happens) ages out in Sept. of 2019.
> 
> And who knows what I'll be doing then?


Oh wow did that happen on Lyft as well for you?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

About a year ago I got rearended three times at the red light in one week.
Collected 3 paychecks from their insurance companies: one to fix my rear end, two for my pain and suffering and lost income. Good week for me. Not so good for the car.
Never had any issue with Uber over it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I don't know yet. I'm waitlisted until the first of the 3 (assuming nothing else happens) ages out in Sept. of 2019.


You're wait-listed until 9/19? What the hell for?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're wait-listed until 9/19? What the hell for?


3-in-3.



NashHye said:


> Oh wow did that happen on Lyft as well for you?


Lyft flat-out deactivated. I don't know if they'd let me back when back down to 2.

Don't know if I care.


----------



## 5 Star Guru (Jun 30, 2018)

You should try and drive more defensively, especially as a rideshare driver


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> 3-in-3.
> 
> Lyft flat-out deactivated. I don't know if they'd let me back when back down to 2.
> 
> Don't know if I care.


Are you driving Uber Suze?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

NashHye said:


> Hi so I have a very clean record. Never a speeding ticket or anything. Had one ticket for a broken headlight 2 years ago and an at fault accident 2 years ago...
> Just had a string of bad luck got hit on my way to the gas station 2 months ago (non fault), on vacation got backed into (non fault), and another Uber driver hit me in a parking lot (non fault) and haven't been able to work in 3 weeks.
> 
> Because of this I now have 4 total incidents in my record when Uber only allows 3 in the past 3 years. Even though I wasn't at fault it still shows in my MVR (Motor vehicle report) as an accident and checkr can't say whether or not it was fault or non fault. If Uber deactivates me (will they deactivate me?) for failed background check is there any action I can take to fight it? Same with Lyft I guess too.


Jeez, what bad luck. If my car was disabled, I'd rent one from lyft, and work long hours to get the $300 bonus which will more than pay for the car until had another car, then I would get out of the business asap. BTW, the $115 bonus can be gotten with about a 45 hour work week, and they lease for $200 a week, so, if you can't work long hours, you can do that. But, that's the bonus structure in San Diego, not sure what it is in your city.


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> About a year ago I got rearended three times at the red light in one week.
> Collected 3 paychecks from their insurance companies: one to fix my rear end, two for my pain and suffering and lost income. Good week for me. Not so good for the car.
> Never had any issue with Uber over it.


Did you have any thing else on your record before this is the prior 3 years? Tickets or other accidents?



5 Star Guru said:


> You should try and drive more defensively, especially as a rideshare driver


I was going like 7 MPH in a parking lot. Other Uber Driver who hit me more like 30 MPH


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Are you driving Uber Suze?


No, as I said before. 3-in-3.



5 Star Guru said:


> You should try and drive more defensively, especially as a rideshare driver


Doesn't always matter. For one of mine, I was stopped at a stop sign and the guy _dipped in_ to where I was to hit me while speeding. He then continued barreling down his street, hitting the breaks hard the whole way, to hit 3 other, parked cars. Another was similar. I was stopped in a line of cars stopped at a traffic light. Guy coming in the opposite direction, on his phone, decided to make a left into the strip mall on the other side of me. Two problems. I was there, and a driveway wasn't. He pushed me up onto the sidewalk. All 4 tires. For the 3rd, I had been stopped at a light and it changed. I proceed, and some dumb bunny, again, on her phone as I would later learn, decides to make the right on red without checking if anyone's right smack-dab in front of her. I was. She hit the back door and back quarter panel.

In all 3 situations, there was absolutely nothing I could have done to avoid it, save not drive at all. In all three situations, tickets were issued, guilty verdicts found, fines paid, and money laid out on my/Uber's behalf recouped.

None of it matters. 3-in-3.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> No, as I said before. 3-in-3.
> 
> Doesn't always matter. For one of mine, I was stopped at a stop sign and the guy _dipped in_ to where I was to hit me while speeding. He then continued barreling down his street, hitting the breaks hard the whole way, to hit 3 other, parked cars. Another was similar. I was stopped in a line of cars stopped at a traffic light. Guy coming in the opposite direction, on his phone, decided to make a left into the strip mall on the other side of me. Two problems. I was there, and a driveway wasn't. He pushed me up onto the sidewalk. All 4 tires. For the 3rd, I had been stopped at a light and it changed. I proceed, and some dumb bunny, again, on her phone as I would later learn, decides to make the right on red without checking if anyone's right smack-dab in front of her. I was. She hit the back door and back quarter panel.
> 
> ...


Money laid out by Uber???


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

5 Star Guru said:


> You should try and drive more defensively, especially as a rideshare driver


This. I'm sorry, OP. Either you're an incredibly passive driver, or you have the worst luck ever. (I'm sorry if it's the latter.)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> In all 3 situations, there was absolutely nothing I could have done to avoid it, save not drive at all.


Forget needing a job; You and your attorney should be rolling in litigation dough by now.....


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Money laid out by Uber???


JAMES River and me, then recouped from at-fault drivers' insurance companies.



Uber's Guber said:


> Forget needing a job; You and your attorney should be rolling in litigation dough by now.....


I'm actually too honest. Somehow I suffered no injuries in any of those accidents (Chevy Cruze, if anyone's wondering), and just wanted my deductible back.

Next time, if there is one, I go for both the jugular and the carotid. F*** 'em.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, Uber should understand the accident thing. When they resume the driverless cars soon, with already one death crash result under the belt, who knows what happens if a second accident or death happens. 

I'd rather have my fear of 3 of 3 than that on my shoulders.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Well, Uber should understand the accident thing. When they resume the driverless cars soon, with already one death crash result under the belt, who knows what happens if a second accident or death happens.
> 
> I'd rather have my fear of 3 of 3 than that on my shoulders.


It's not Uber. It's the insurance companies. They're all getting into it, too, for transporters of people. I was OFFERED a job at a cab company. The owner had my 3-in-3 info, including police reports and court disposition papers, and sent it all in to his insurance company. They refused to cover me.

The world is run by insurance and pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> It's not Uber. It's the insurance companies. They're all getting into it, too, for transporters of people. I was OFFERED a job at a cab company. The owner had my 3-in-3 info, including police reports and court disposition papers, and sent it all in to his insurance company. They refused to cover me.
> 
> The world is run by insurance and pharmaceutical companies.


I'm more talking about Uber's image as a company to the consumers, which wasn't that good to begin with over the years, not necessarily property loss.

Going to be a rough road ahead trying to sell yourself as a safe alternative to human drivers when you killed someone while in self driving mode, while your safety driver was texting during impact.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm actually too honest. Somehow I suffered no injuries in any of those accidents (Chevy Cruze, if anyone's wondering), and just wanted my deductible back.
> 
> Next time, if there is one, I go for both the jugular and the carotid. F*** 'em.


What about suing all three of them for your lost income?


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> This. I'm sorry, OP. Either you're an incredibly passive driver, or you have the worst luck ever. (I'm sorry if it's the latter.)


I'm telling you everyone I know says I'm the best driver I drive very defensively.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Grand Lake said:


> What about suing all three of them for your lost income?


I already spoke to an attorney. It's something that slips through the cracks in the law.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're wait-listed until 9/19? What the hell for?


A better question is why is she posting on this board? I'd be long gone.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

NashHye said:


> Hi so I have a very clean record. Never a speeding ticket or anything. Had one ticket for a broken headlight 2 years ago and an at fault accident 2 years ago...
> Just had a string of bad luck got hit on my way to the gas station 2 months ago (non fault), on vacation got backed into (non fault), and another Uber driver hit me in a parking lot (non fault) and haven't been able to work in 3 weeks.
> 
> Because of this I now have 4 total incidents in my record when Uber only allows 3 in the past 3 years. Even though I wasn't at fault it still shows in my MVR (Motor vehicle report) as an accident and checkr can't say whether or not it was fault or non fault. If Uber deactivates me (will they deactivate me?) for failed background check is there any action I can take to fight it? Same with Lyft I guess too.


Did Uber and Lyft eventually find out? Were you deactivated? I just had my first accident picked up by checker.


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Did Uber and Lyft eventually find out? Were you deactivated? I just had my first accident picked up by checker.


Uber about 1 1/2 ago found out and white listed me. After 2 weeks of going back and forth with checkr to no avail I called Uber and as the dude picked up the phone and I said what I was calling about got an email instantly saying it was rejected. When I asked Checkr about it they said in a super happy tone it's okay I can reapply in a year. But wtf am I supposed to do until then. Lmao


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

NashHye said:


> Uber about 1 1/2 ago found out and white listed me. After 2 weeks of going back and forth with checkr to no avail I called Uber and as the dude picked up the phone and I said what I was calling about got an email instantly saying it was rejected. When I asked Checkr about it they said in a super happy tone it's okay I can reapply in a year. But wtf am I supposed to do until then. Lmao


Dang Nash! Sorry to hear


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

So, you've had 4 accidents and one ticket in two years. Fault or no fault, you're a hazard.


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> So, you've had 4 accidents and one ticket in two years. Fault or no fault, you're a hazard.


So you clearly don't know what your talking about as a improper equipment ticket is a zero point ticket that doesn't impact you at all. I had a failure to yield ticket that my attorney had removed and replaced with improper equipment. Failure to yield was completely removed from my record. Improper equipment is practically one step up from a parking ticket.


----------

